# PB's Wheel Sealant - A Small Write Up



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I've read a few questions & posts about "Wheel wax / sealants", & always laughed & thought "whats wrong with normal wax"

So, I bought some Poor Boys Wheels Sealant to try out & see if its really any better than just a coat of NXT.

I started off by cleaning the wheels with shampoo, at the same time as the rest of the car I may add.

The after I'd gone for a blast around the block I took them off, each corner at a time (fitting the spare as security), I also changed the front > back & vise versa.

Upon removing the wheels I cleaned all the bits of Tar, Grease & any other crud still on them up with some brake cleaner, good stuff for disolving tar BTW.

Next I gave them a quick wipe over with NXT quick detailer, just to remove any brake cleaner left over.

The wheel sealant instruction say apply a coat of your favourite Polish/Wax, so I applied a coat of Klasse Sealant Glaze, with this being Acrylic I thought it would be the best for the extreme conditions the wheels have to endure.

Finaly, the Wheel Sealant, I applied 1 coat to the rear wheels & 2 coats to the fronts, as they always get very dirty, compaired to the rears.

I guess the key to stopping anything stick is a smooth surface, & the finsh left was ultra slick [Y]

Klasse SG



















Klasse SG + Wheel Sealant










Not bad for 87,000 miles are they










Before & After










I also took the chance to dress the inside face of the tyres too, just to add a little extra protection to the rubber.

A worm's eye view










I've got quite a bit of driving to do this week, about 700 miles, so "wheel" see how good it is next weekend


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Jace said:


> I've got quite a bit of driving to do this week, about 700 miles, so "wheel" see how good it is next weekend


Boooooo! *throws fruit*

Nice writeup. It's on my 'to try' list.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice write up.

I've just used some SRP with two coats of WS on my front wheels so will see how they are after a weeks driving, do about 40 miles a day so should we'll see if there's much difference!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Great - look forward to part II. :thumb:


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Just been out on a drive for lunch so checked the alloys when I came back, as done about 30 - 40 miles since I coated them.

They seemed cleaner than they usually do considering I do alot of braking from 50mph speeds. 

Ran my finger over the alloy and I could probably clean them with just a rag, as brake dust came off very easily.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice writeup mate, i'm trialing 845 IW at the moment, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

good write up really need to get mine off to get at the backs and arches


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

great write up and the wheels have come up great


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Of course, put the spare on while the wheel is off. What a great idea, especially as i couldnt find the trolley jack and axle stands in Lidl:thumb: 

They Look brand new now, did you re-grease where the wheel joins the hub?

Alex


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> They Look brand new now, did you re-grease where the wheel joins the hub?
> 
> Alex


Oh yes, used Copper Grease.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

*Update - Milage Pictures*

I've wiped my finger on the rim @ 6 o'clock position to give you an idea on how the crud & brake dust are sticking, or not as it should be.

125 Miles










275 Miles










I shall update the post again with more pictures in the next few days, once a few more miles have been covered.


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

they still don't look filthy after 275 miles but the back of the wheel looks black again, it should make cleaning them alot easier in future


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Update: 695 Miles

I did a few extra miles over the weekend, some of which were high speed (on a private road []) braking, bringing her down to regular speeds.

I keep updating the images through the week, I'm sure most wont do so many miles between washes, but I felt it wasnt worth washing her this sunday due to the rain, & the rain to follow over the next few days, it killed me not to wash her though.[:$]


----------



## sturn (Nov 3, 2005)

look good Jace I did over 550 miles this weekend-400 on Saturday and I have to say my alloys fine with AIO and then 2-3 layers PB-good stuff.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not so sure mine are any cleaner than they would be without the wheel sealant on, but after comparing the back (which are untreated) to the fronts, the fronts look like they will be 100 times easier to clean. 

I'm off Wednesday so will see how easy they clean up. Will try and get some pics too.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Jace!! There the alloys im after for the Polo...Montreal II's *drool*


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Encouraging results. :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

UPDATE:

860 Miles










I shall keep the updates running until the weekend arrives, at which point I'll powerwash 1 front wheel with just water, & the other with spray of wheel brightener 1st, & then you can compair the two.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Should clean up quite nicely! 

Off topic but how are you finding the durability of Harly Wax?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

dino said:


> Off topic but how are you finding the durability of Harly Wax?


Ok, came out to her this morning & the water had beaded up very nice :thumb: I havent washed her since applying it a week last sunday, & as she's got 860 miles of traffic film on her I was impressed.

As you can see, the beading isnt the tight small stuff you get on a clean surface, but, its still beading up ok, IMO.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Well had my day off today so washed the car, which badly needed doing, and had a look at the front wheels.

This is the wheels after about 550 miles and two weeks of 50MPH+ driving










This is a finger mark I made to show how easily it comes off










This is the wheel after having APC at 4:1 sat on it for about 45 secs, doesn't look too different. Although I did use a shower setting on the hose










The wheel was then given a shot of Wheel Brightener at 4:1, this is the wheel after having it sit for about 45 secs. Looks very clean.










I then hosed the wheel down with a full setting on the hose, good as new!










I did the rears too which were untreated and they did need some agitation to shift the dust.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

*1,000 Mile Update*

UPDATE:

1,000 Miles [:O]


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

The pictures show 1200 miles worth of road crud & brake dust,

The wheels were treated to a coating of Poor Boys wheel sealant prior to the milage being done

The 1st set show the wheels cleaned with nothing more than a high pressure jet of water,

Before:








After:








The 2nd set of pictures show the wheel with Megs Wheel Brighten mixed 1-4 & a high pressure jet of water was used to remove the crud.
Before:










After:









As you can see, both images of the cleaned wheels look very similar, neither had been cleaned with a sponge or wheel brush yet either.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

I have some of this beautiful sealent.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

PICTURE LINKS FIXED :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Jace said:


> PICTURE LINKS FIXED :thumb:


Why did you use wheel brightener on your Sealed wheel. This will remove the sealent and you'd have to re-do them???

They came up very well with just a high power rinse. Must get me some of this stuff - but i am lazy and my wheels are fiddly to clean.:wall:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah thats a wicked experament. 

as said the WB will probably take the sealant off, maybe some APC 4:1 would be sufficiant if you needanything at all, a soapy mitt will be fine in most cases i suspect.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I just did mine after not even a week of being on the car and probably around maybe at the most 100 miles
The wheels where brand new on last Sunday and where treated beforehand with a pre-treat of Vanilla Moosewax, 2 coats of Poorboys (about 2 days apart) plus a coat of Colly 476 just before they went on the car.
I tried APC at 4:1 and let them sit a good while before putting the karcher over them, they came up nothing like as good as yours have by a huge margin.


----------



## mplaczek (Mar 5, 2007)

That is a cracking result :thumb: I may have to dip into the piggy bank!
I have a limited mileage insurance on my classic, so if that is how easy it is to take off after 1200 miles... I should be good for the majority of the year


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

This thread may have been started in 2006 but the PBWS looks like a solid investment, its already on my next big shopping list from polished bliss...


----------

